# Château de Singes, France - May 2014



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Aug 25, 2014)

There was quite a difference to the place since my visit only 2 months prior. visited this time with AndyK and Scott Darby. The change in the season brought much thicker bushes and grass in the grounds partially hiding parts of the building. More graffiti was present as well as more cover up work but otherwise the building remained in a similar state of decay. Enjoy the snaps 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





A few more photos and higher res copies of the above on my website: http://www.proj3ctm4yh3m.com/urbex/2014/08/22/urbex-chateau-de-singes-aka-castle-of-monkeys-aka-chateau-la-folie-francce-may-2014-revisit/
There was quite a difference to the place since my visit only 2 months prior. visited this time with AndyK and Scott Darby. The change in the season brought much thicker bushes and grass in the grounds partially hiding parts of the building. More graffiti was present as well as more cover up work but otherwise the building remained in a similar state of decay. Enjoy the snaps 

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





A few more photos and higher res copies of the above on my website: http://www.proj3ctm4yh3m.com/urbex/2014/08/22/urbex-chateau-de-singes-aka-castle-of-monkeys-aka-chateau-la-folie-francce-may-2014-revisit/


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 25, 2014)

Beautiful location and beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 25, 2014)

Great little mooch there fella, nice shots too...


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 25, 2014)

Superb collection of images.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice one! It's gone downhill so much from when I was last there nearly 3 years ago  
Beautiful shots as always!


----------



## margatt (Sep 11, 2014)

Your use of a fish-eye lens certainly adds a different feel to this site. I’ve seen many images of this chateau, these are among the most impressive. I really like #1 and #8. Cheers.


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 12, 2014)

Great report, location and photos but am I seeing double??


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 12, 2014)

Snaps, haha! Great shots there Mr M, damn fine looking place


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 17, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Great report, location and photos but am I seeing double??



Nope its duplicated the post but i cant seem to find an edi post button... am I blind?


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Sep 18, 2014)

Some lovely photos there, looks like a wonderful place!


----------

